# Good Mobo for SB I5 2400 - intel H67 BLor Asus P8 H67 LE



## jaicektm (May 2, 2011)

I am going to purchase a new PC.\
*The configuration is like this*
Proc - Intel I5 2400
Mobo - Intel H67 BL or Asus P8H67 LE
RAM - Corsair 4gb(2x2gb)
HDD - WD or Seagate 500gb
DVD writer - LG 22x
Monitor - dell 22" st2220l OR sT 2220m
Cabinet - Zebronics Bijli
PSu - Coolermaster 500W


I want to know whether intel board is better than Asus .
Asus has so many Mobos in line for the above processor. The model i have preferred *Asus P8H67 L*E . But the proble is that it is having only 2 memory banks.*(Max 16 gb RAm)*. But the intel mobo has *32 gb max ram*
I am not going to overclock


----------

